# What color and what brand of twine????



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was just kind of curios what brand and color of twine everbody has luck with?


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

running titan 440 through a krone 890 and it seems to be doing ok


----------



## STRAWBOSS (Jul 24, 2010)

We are using clover 9000/130 through a 575 NH. I will only use CLOVER!!


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Bridon original orange seems to be the best. PGI yellow is pretty good too. These work well in out Freeman 370s and Hesston 4790s


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

Have tried several brands of twine, but my Massey Ferguson 124's have almost no problems out of the 9000 Tractor supply brand. Tried Clover and another brand that I can't remember the name of last year when TSC was out and had constant trouble out of them. Not saying those are bad brands but they didn't agree with my machines.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

We use Farmer's twine 440 & 525. Run 4 large square balers, 50,000 bales/year for 12 years. No issues. Save thousands compared to Bridon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we used to make small squares and used thrower wagons, the only one we had consistent luck with was the sisal 7200 from new Holland, if everything was right with the knotters might have one or two bales that would pop a knot when landing. The majority of the time we would have none. When using those thrower wagons it was invaluable to know just what needed the smallest tweaking on a knotter to stop the problem.

Maybe plastic twine has improved since then, but if we tried plastic then, the poor smuck who had to unload would be wading waist deep thru broken bales.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Whatever seems like a good deal. We've run quite a bit of clover, some bridon (and the ole 'black gold' label) and tytan, bale bind, and ty-rite..... It seems to me that plastic twine comes out of a machine, and it is a lot more consistent than the ole sisial that we used to use was. All was 9600/170, and none had a problem. Most has been orange, but we did have a few pallets that were blue. Color is a just a dye anyway.

Rodney


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

When I used plastic twine on rd bales I used different colors for different cuttings.Now using different colors of net for different cuttings.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We make small squares only. Prefer Bridon orange 9600/170. Had some bad luck with PXL 9600/170 holding knots. Have used Bale Lok BT 170 too without any problems.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Holland 9000. (Not New Holland, Holland brand) We drop the bales off a haymow fork and they sometimes have to drop more than 20 feet so we need tough twine.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Making small squares. Using Brazilian Gold 9000/#350 sisal.


----------



## ButchAutomatic (Jun 4, 2008)

We use only PGT 7000 @ 170 # knot use pallets a year no problems in small square balers MF 3590 call them good people to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

